# Southwest Qld - Part 1, Snakes & Geckos



## DanTheMan (Feb 24, 2010)

In addition to Matt's post(s) here are some pictures that I got on this trip. I can't be bothered re-counting the number species of reptiles we found, but excluding all the various garden skinks, I think there was around 35-36? Majority of them being new to us, Matt can confirm that if he can be bothered using his brain.

I'll start with the snakes and geckos found, only 1 snake got away without it's photo taken, which was a Western Brown.

Mulga - _P. australis_











Different animal















A rather orange Spotted Black - _P. guttatas_










Juvie





And another















Myal - _Suta suta_










Brown Tree - _Boiga irregularis_










Geckos

Eastern Stone - _Diplodactylus vitattus_





Bynoes - _Heteronotia binoei_





Golden Tailed - _Strophurus taenicauda_















Eastern Dtella - _Gehyra dubia_





Tessellated - _Diplodactylus tessellatus_





Variegated Dtella - _Gehyra variegata_





Marbled Velvet - _Oedura marmorata_





Northern Spiny Tailed - _Strophurus ciliaris_





Eastern Spiny Tailed - _Strophurus williamsi_










Beaked Gecko - _Rhynchoedura ornata_















Steindachner's - _Diplodactylus steindachneri_










Granite Belt Leaf-Tailed - _Saltuarius wyberba_
We found 4 of these within 15 minutes, more than we'd hoped for! Origonal Tail





Regenerated Tail















The flood waters did come in handy a few times, giving the wagon a bit of a wash





Or even yourself!


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 24, 2010)

Great photos, I love the geckoes. Must have been hundreds of frogs around with all that water.

Aaron


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome pics mate love pic of the golden tailed


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Feb 24, 2010)

great pics mate, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 24, 2010)

froggyboy86 said:


> Great photos, I love the geckoes. Must have been hundreds of frogs around with all that water.
> 
> Aaron



There sure was, hard to avoid them at times, the road was crawling with them! Photo's of them to come, you can ID them for us!


----------



## GTsteve (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow Geckos are cool! Golden Tailed and Northern Spiny Tailed especially caught my eye.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice pictures!
There was 39 new species for me but less for you by 2 maybe?


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 24, 2010)

Holy crap, all new? So there was old species ontop of that that we found? Such as the lacie, blueys etc?

I just realised I forgot the frogs and turtle pics.. Oh well you'll be putting them up will you?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Holy crap, all new? So there was old species ontop of that that we found? Such as the lacie, blueys etc?
> 
> I just realised I forgot the frogs and turtle pics.. Oh well you'll be putting them up will you?


 
Yeah I think about 43 species all up??? Not including all the garden skinks.

Ive still got snakes, frogs and turtles to put up but I have no ID's on any of the frogs.


----------

